# Electric power steering pros and cons



## au201 (May 18, 2013)

I definitely notice when I come from driving the Camaro (traditional power steering) to the cruze. The cruze is definitely more relaxing to drive. The steering is much smoother and easier. But the camaro is miles ahead in terms of feel and response. (Mom's terrain with hydraulic steering is also miles ahead in that department, so it's not just the sport tuned steering). However, I don't really "notice" while im driving the Cruze. Yes im aware of it but it doesn't seem different or weird or anything. Now I let someone else drive my car (that was a first for me. Good friend. Drove his mustang after ) and he thought it was the weirdest thing he'd ever felt. He was actually having trouble taking a slight curve smoothly. He said "it's weird! It's really sensitive like as soon as you twitch the wheel the car moves more than you would expect it to!" But he too got used to it within a few miles. Im guessing since everyone on here that owns a cruze is used to it, we won't "notice" it as much. By the way...I got him hooked on the feeling of boost . 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Hazlitt777 said:


> I never gave much thought to the fact that the Cruze has electric power steering as opposed to the traditional belt driven power steering.
> 
> Question:
> 
> ...


What's the manufacturing date on your car. If your Cruze was built before July 1, 2014 it needs to have the power steering software updated.


----------



## Jonnyukon (Aug 20, 2013)

obermd said:


> What's the manufacturing date on your car. If your Cruze was built before July 1, 2014 it needs to have the power steering software updated.


Would a 2011 fall for this and if so do u have the tsb#?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Hazlitt777 (Nov 2, 2013)

obermd said:


> What's the manufacturing date on your car. If your Cruze was built before July 1, 2014 it needs to have the power steering software updated.




Well, I bought my 2014 in late 2013. So that answers the question. I never got a recall on this. Is this done under warrantee?

thanks,
Joe


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-s...sticky-steering-coverage-14232-letter-gm.html

For the 2011 and 2012 Cruze this is a two part warranty extension. The first part is to replace the steering rack with the redesigned rack that has been installed since the 2013 model year. The second part is to upgrade the firmware for the new rack.

Private Message your VIN and ocntact information to our Chevy Customer Care folks here to get more assistance if you're having notchy steering.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Hazlitt777 said:


> I never got a recall on this.


From what I understand, it doesn't rise to the level of a recall. But if you visit a dealer with a complaint of "notchy" steering, you should be taken care of.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Haxlitt777, you should have received a letter from GM. If you didn't PM our Chevy Customer Care folks with your VIN and contact information to verify this applies to your Cruze.


----------



## Hazlitt777 (Nov 2, 2013)

Will do. Thanks.


----------



## Hazlitt777 (Nov 2, 2013)

obermd said:


> Haxlitt777, you should have received a letter from GM. If you didn't PM our Chevy Customer Care folks with your VIN and contact information to verify this applies to your Cruze.


Well, I never did or somehow I misplaced it. When I stopped in at the Chevy dealer today, there was something on there computers about this and they updated the programming just like you said. So that should help, although it never was a big deal. Again, just when driving for a while on the highway without doing much steering, all of a sudden when I made a little adjustment I felt some...resistance or a subtle "jerk." So we shall see if that completely goes away now.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

Hazlitt777 said:


> I never gave much thought to the fact that the Cruze has electric power steering as opposed to the traditional belt driven power steering.
> Can you tell a difference in the feel of electric power steering? I seem to notice something now and then when cruising on the highway. I can't quite describe it exactly. Almost like a slight "pull to the right" when I turn right, or a "pull to the left" when I turn left. It is very subtle and might just be my imagination.


I never noticed much at first, other than smooth, easy steering, which I just attributed to it being a new car that didn't have the miles and wear that my old ones did. Then I had the notchy steering, but it was corrected by the re-program, so no problem there. I still don't notice the difference in electric feel when driving the Cruze, but when I get in my Jeep or the wife's van after a long time driving just the Cruze, I do notice how much different they are, especially the laboring and groaning they make to achieve sharp turns at idle, as that belt-driven pump struggles to push enough fluid at such low RPM. So, in that respect I do appreciate the electric steering, especially in parking lots, turning around in the driveway, etc.


----------

